# health cover



## jenifer (Nov 22, 2007)

i can,t find any site that tells me how much national insurance costs in Spain.Is it per person?What about a child?Is it paid with tax before you even earn it (as in France if self employed).I hope to work for an employer....how much will i pay for my daughter and i then?Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How's your Spanish? Normally, you should be able to find a website from the national Labor Department, or the National Health Service that will direct you to a listing of the payroll deductions that are obligatory for employers. But these sorts of websites are normally only available in the local language.

You may also want to try the EU website (europa.eu) which has lots of information on working in the various countries available in multiple languages. It takes a bit of digging around, but there's a real wealth of information there.

In most of the EU, national health insurance is deducted from your paycheck (with the employer kicking in his share) and it's figured as a percentage of your gross pay. It's normal for the deduction to cover you and any dependents, but if they have a private health insurance (sometimes to cover what the national health doesn't), that will have a per-person-covered fee.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jenifer said:


> i can,t find any site that tells me how much national insurance costs in Spain.Is it per person?What about a child?Is it paid with tax before you even earn it (as in France if self employed).I hope to work for an employer....how much will i pay for my daughter and i then?Thanks for your help.


I'll try and discover the percentage

I know for autonomo (self employed) it works out to about €230 a month, whether you earn anything or not.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I'll try and discover the percentage
> 
> I know for autonomo (self employed) it works out to about* €230 a month, whether you earn anything or not.*






 flippin heck thats steep 

Self employed stamp in Blighty is only about £ 6 a week or something i believe !!

I hope for that , should you have the misfortune to get ill and need the Hospital, you at least get a sea view room and a couple of pretty nurses


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

My understanding is that the employer pays the cost if your under contract make sure of that. If not you can get private coverage fairly cheap. Check the Sanitas web site.


----------



## jenifer (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the info.sounds just like france....self employed/entrepreneurs are not "encouraged" !!


----------

